# Free Stuff



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son wants to do a give away of some stuff over the winter. He has a lot of stuff that he will never use. Here is the link if you are interested in it. 

https://www.facebook.com/MattyWalence

This will be the first item, some EG2 goggles. 







If you want to hop in on a chance at something for nothing, great. If not then that is great too..... Hope someone on here wins something. If any mods don't approve of this please feel free to delete.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

...Loved...don't need a thing...Stoke on....its like anti-shopping. Btw nice job there Argo dad.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You got a good egg there, Argo!!!!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

If i paid for shipping, would Seb be considered for the Goggles...???


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

I (heart ) ASS, hahahahhhahhaaaaa


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/page_guidelines.php

You should check FB's promotional guidelines. Like my page/share for entry in contests is now a no no


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Supra said:


> https://www.facebook.com/page_guidelines.php
> 
> You should check FB's promotional guidelines. Like my page/share for entry in contests is now a no no


I guessing you were the teachers pet/run to mommy type and you got beat up as a kid a lot. :facepalm1: 

You may want to actually read what you posted and then read what his facebook page reads. Then email Mark about it too just for good measure. :finger1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> If i paid for shipping, would Seb be considered for the Goggles...???


Yeah, seems cool. I think he replied the same on FB.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> I guessing you were the teachers pet/run to mommy type and you got beat up as a kid a lot. :facepalm1:
> 
> You may want to actually read what you posted and then read what his facebook page reads. Then email Mark about it too just for good measure. :finger1:


Way to just flame about nothing. Really no reason to be an ass hole.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't get what the issue is with facebook, I have read the rules, and I read it that a person CANNOT ask you to like something to enter a competition, but pages can...  

Anyway, I have liked, and so has sneaky... Thank Mathew for the reply, and for sneakys like


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> I guessing you were the teachers pet/run to mommy type and you got beat up as a kid a lot. :facepalm1:
> 
> You may want to actually read what you posted and then read what his facebook page reads. Then email Mark about it too just for good measure. :finger1:


Hmmm, why are you a dick to someone who's trying to help? 
Did I report him to FB?


from that link:
E. Promotions

Personal Timelines must not be used to administer promotions (ex: “share on your Timeline to enter” or “share on your friend's Timeline to get additional entries” is not permitted).

I'm not saying what your son is doing is wrong, I'm saying better check to make sure it's ok with FB otherwise he can have his account revoked.
I have to run a contest myself very soon and that's what I was told.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It is not a "personal" timeline though... It is a page, as depicted by the fact that it says "sportsperson" and as such, different rules apply...

Just sayin' :facepalm3:


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Argo, Pretty cool way to pay it forward!.... You got a good kid there!... Hopefully someone on here with low funds in need can jump on this.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> It is not a "personal" timeline though... It is a page, as depicted by the fact that it says "sportsperson" and as such, different rules apply...
> 
> Just sayin' :facepalm3:


no need for the facepalm there, wiseguy. If someone shares it on their page, that is a personal timeline. The athlete page isn't sharing anything.

Anyways, I did some digging (which is good for my upcoming promotion) and found this:



> You can run a promotion (ex: sweepstakes, contest) directly on your Page or through an app on Facebook. Your promotion must follow the promotion guidelines.
> 
> To collect entries, you can ask people to:
> 
> ...


Ok, so it looks like the page in question is ok, since it's only 'like to enter'. It does say 'share' though, which is what made me offer the original advice.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Supra said:


> no need for the facepalm there, wiseguy. If someone shares it on their page, that is a personal timeline. The athlete page isn't sharing anything.
> 
> Anyways, I did some digging (which is good for my upcoming promotion) and found this:
> 
> ...


Don't act like you have no other motive. Just like the drama you tried to create with the smokin thread and your email to the owner. Emailing parts of statements to instigate anger from him. You're a jackass. :finger1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Even so, feel free to enter and win some goggles.....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahaha, supra been a douche since day 1 on here. 


:finger1:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

...and what would my motive be? I don't know you and will never meet you. I have appreciated your reviews of smokin boards though. I assure you, there is no ulterior motive. I think I've been crystal clear about why I'm even posting in this thread. If you don't believe me, then whatever.



Ha, I guessed that you were pissed about the smokin thread. 
Let me tell you what happened. Steezus has asked me on another forum about the Team ww and I told him to double check if the numbers were correct on the smokin site by emailing them. Then, on here, he said that he hadn't gotten a reply even though he had emailed them repeatedly. I like Smokin and their boards and I thought I could help with a direct email (since I had dealt directly with one of the owners before), saying, 'hey, you're going to lose a sale if you don't reply to this guy'. I linked the thread and then realized that you had made your rant in the same thread. So, I included that and said, 'hey, there's some negative stuff being said about the brand by a prominent poster and it's causing a mood shift on the forums. Maybe you should get in touch with him - as he says he hasn't been replied to either'. 

You accused me of 'tattling' earlier - but that's if you do something bad and someone tells on you. I don't think you did anything bad. You said you were standing by your words so why would you be pissed if Jay saw what you wrote on a public forum?????

It seems that the way Jay dealt with it wasn't the best, but that's got nothing to do with me. If he had apologized and said, here Argo, here's a lifetime supply of snowboards for you and your family, then you wouldn't be pissed at me, right?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> hahaha, supra been a douche since day 1 on here.
> 
> 
> :finger1:


Pot, meet kettle


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I liked his page, if I'd known he had one I would have sooner, winning goggles would be a nice bonus.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Liked, wouldn't have needed anything more than a polite request.

Good luck to your boy with his career.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Supra said:


> Pot, meet kettle


Douche? Maybe?

Correct? Yup.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

some good ole name calling is a sure way to have a thread get bumped 50 times!

*bump*muthafukahs


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> some good ole name calling is a sure way to have a thread get bumped 50 times!
> 
> *bump*muthafukahs


...been a couple of threads go all "agro" lately. You'd almost think it was late summer, "no snow syndrome."


Argo,.. Awesome thing your son's doing. From what I gather, just another one of many talents and attributes he exhibits that must have you feeling very proud!  

Kudos for Spreading the Stoke Matt!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Supra said:


> Pot, meet kettle


Who ever said I was pissed? I've been snowboarding every day for the past 14 days on 6 different boards, I'm pretty dang happy. I am just calling it as I see it. I really could care less about that one particular instance alone but when you make a habit of doing the same thing over and over in multiple threads to multiple people that makes you the problem.

There was nothing wrong with his Facebook page but you would rather insinuate that there is. There was nothing wrong with my review of the boards in the prior thread but you made it a bigger issue than it was. You're like a teenage girl making drama out of nothing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone else that has contributed to the offer!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:Argo,

It's nice to see some one so young display such great trait. You've done a good job raising him.

I am anti facebook,(i wont rant) so no account, but I will give a virtual:thumbsup:

to both dad, and son !


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Liked and Shared.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deimus85 said:


> Liked and Shared.


Thanks guys, ladies too.... Here is the goggle and lens info....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Figured I would quote and comment again. I will bump it once more next week the day before the drawing to see if anyone missed it and wants to get in on it. Thanks for the support and nice comment!

OP

My son wants to do a give away of some stuff over the winter. He has a lot of stuff that he will never use. Here is the link if you are interested in it. 

https://www.facebook.com/MattyWalence

This will be the first item, some EG2 goggles. 
View attachment 56442

If you want to hop in on a chance at something for nothing, great. If not then that is great too..... Hope someone on here wins something. If any mods don't approve of this please feel free to delete.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Argo, to you and your son, for helping folks like this. I am good on equipment, but have a buddy that is trying to get into his own equipment. Stuff adds up and he has run out of funds. I "liked" the page and post to try to help him get a little better start. Win or lose, awesome thing ya'll are doing!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Last time to share this thing on here. He will do the drawing tomorrow. Hope someone puts these to use. 

My son wants to do a give away of some stuff over the winter. He has a lot of stuff that he will never use. Here is the link if you are interested in it. 

https://www.facebook.com/MattyWalence

This will be the first item, some EG2 goggles. 
View attachment 56442

If you want to hop in on a chance at something for nothing, great. If not then that is great too..... Hope someone on here wins something. If any mods don't approve of this please feel free to delete.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

aggie05 said:


> Thanks Argo, to you and your son, for helping folks like this. I am good on equipment, but have a buddy that is trying to get into his own equipment. Stuff adds up and he has run out of funds. I "liked" the page and post to try to help him get a little better start. Win or lose, awesome thing ya'll are doing!


Yeah man, no problem. good luck!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Argo.....youz got some free shit comin your way. Check the Roxy stoker.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Hey Argo.....youz got some free shit comin your way. Check the Roxy stoker.



Much like karma, generosity also has a way of coming around! :jumping1: grats Agro!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Hey Argo.....youz got some free shit comin your way. Check the Roxy stoker.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Always nice to see such a genuine person getting something back, even if it isn;t even for them...!!! Congrats Argo


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KayZ said:


> Much like karma, generosity also has a way of coming around! :jumping1: grats Agro!


:question: I always thought that's exactly what Karma _was_? :huh:

Anyway, Argo,... Congratulations man. Couldn't happen to nicer guy. 
(...course, u just get rid of sum stuff, more shows up to fill the space, eh?)
:lol:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Argo,
My little brother won your sons goggle give away!!
He is so stoked your son probably made his month! Good things your boy is doing. Tell him to keep up the good work and a big thanks from my whole family. We wish him the best in his snowboarding endeavors!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah man! Sweet. I had no idea who it was that won, just had an instagram name. did the drawing in my locker room. 

http://youtu.be/fn3Mb9KDJ2w


----------

